# Strong contractions, but only when lying down?



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

What does it mean if I get strong contractions, but only when I'm lying down? Twice now I've really though labor was starting, and both times I was lying down in bed. As soon as I get up, even after regular contractions for more than an hour, they stop. These were really strong, had to breathe through them type contractions, with backache and everything.

Is this because my baby is in some kind of unusual position? I'm pretty certain that the head is down.

Anyone know?


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

It means things are gearing up! But real contractions (meaning you're actually in labor) will not stop regardless of what you do. Sounds like you're getting close though!!







:


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the positive words. I'm anxious to meet my babe! (I was 40 weeks yesterday.)


----------



## L&K'smommie (Aug 23, 2007)

My dh's cousin had this same problem and her m/w told her that while she was standing to start pulling her stomach/baby up and in because what was happening was that when she was lying down he was in the correct position putting pressure on her cervix but when she stood up he would kind of fall out of place(she had really bad muscle separation so I don't know if that caused it). He just wouldn't be putting the same kind of pressure on her cervix he did when she was laying down. So she did this a few times in a day and labor kicked right in and she had him later that day.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

L&K'smommie, that's interesting! I do notice that when I stand I tend to always "suck it in," I think it's an unconscious habit. Ive had really bad pelvic pain this pregnancy, and I wonder if this is all related. Maybe I just need to lie down and relax my abdomen more.


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
Thanks for the positive words. I'm anxious to meet my babe! (I was 40 weeks yesterday.)

woohoo...sounds like you are close to holding that babe. I'd lie down more if i were you.


----------



## mkmb129 (Apr 7, 2007)

ledzepplon, I am having this, too! They don't always stop or stop completely when I get up, but most of the time they do. This has been going on for almost a week now. They're worse when I'm on my right side as opposed to my left or back as well. It's kinda annoying b/c it keeps me up at night, gets my hopes up!


----------



## ChantelMonet (Aug 31, 2008)

I had this happen in labor with our fourth baby. The strange thing is that like you I only had contractions while lying down. When I would get up they would totally stop. After a long labor with a posterior birth, our daughter came out with the cord around her neck three times. I think my body instinctively knew what to do for her is all I can think. Her heart rate stayed strong the entire time though. A very strange way to labor, unlike any of my others. Try to listen to your body, as there is probably a reason for the way things are happening.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmb129* 
ledzepplon, I am having this, too! They don't always stop or stop completely when I get up, but most of the time they do. This has been going on for almost a week now. They're worse when I'm on my right side as opposed to my left or back as well. It's kinda annoying b/c it keeps me up at night, gets my hopes up!

Yes! And then I'm all tired out! I'm just hoping the contrax are making some progress for me now, so I won't have to do all the dialating/effacing later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChantelMonet* 
I had this happen in labor with our fourth baby. The strange thing is that like you I only had contractions while lying down. When I would get up they would totally stop. After a long labor with a posterior birth, our daughter came out with the cord around her neck three times. I think my body instinctively knew what to do for her is all I can think. Her heart rate stayed strong the entire time though. A very strange way to labor, unlike any of my others. Try to listen to your body, as there is probably a reason for the way things are happening.

Wow, it sounds like your body really knew what it was doing. I am trying to be mindful of the fact that what I *want* to happen and what will/needs to happen may not be the same things. Thank you for this reminder, and I'm glad your little one was born healthy and strong.


----------

